# Fancy's Triplets - new pics of the boys.....



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked on Fancy at 5:30 and she didn't seem anywhere close to starting to push .... went back out at 6:30 and triplets on the ground [swoon] [swoon] They are still real wet in these pics - but they are all doing well. The little one is a little slower to get up and nurse so I will make sure she gets some. Mom is doing great although me and her need to have a little talk about my "order" - LOL! Ohh, and NONE have waddles this year.

A6 - [baby_boy] 4 pounds 4 ounces



















A7 - [baby_boy] 4 pounds 1.8 ounces





































A8 - [baby_girl] 2 pounds 3.6 ounces


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

all soooo cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

Thank you


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

Awwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

Very pretty congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

Aww...how adorable they are.... congrats :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

Thank you all!!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

Absolutely adorable, congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

WOW....The first is a BIG boy!! All are adorable!!!

So.....are any of these buckskins heading to Alabammy? :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

HAHA Liz - not sure - don't think so..... Both boys are available as bucks... between their dam's udder and Abba *S these are going to be some nice boys!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

Congratulations! How adorable!!!
:stars: 
-Tina


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fancy's Triplets*

Both of these boys are available as bucks..... I can ship out of Spokane, Washington!!!

A6










A7










A8 - doeling with waddle earings is retained.


----------

